# Southern Spain trails (help needed)



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi!

I am going to Spain in July. Exact place is Benalmádena. I would be very grateful if someone could help me to find info about local trails, maps, GPS tracks etc. I also need info about local mtb rentals. I would be very grateful of any kind of help.

Thanks in advance!
MPI


----------



## Castron Blackass (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi MPI!
I´m not from this part of Spain, i´m from the north part, from Asturias. You can contact with people of all spain in these forums:

1.- www.foromtb.com
2.- www.foromountainbike.com

Greetings.


----------



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)

HI C_B!

Thank you very much for help. I will be trying these forums.

Greets MPI


----------



## nielsvk (May 14, 2005)

There is a good guide book on Spanish trails, The Trailrider Guide Spain:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trailrider-Guide-Single-Mountain-Biking/dp/0954790405


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*another lead.*



MPI said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am going to Spain in July. Exact place is Benalmádena. I would be very grateful if someone could help me to find info about local trails, maps, GPS tracks etc. I also need info about local mtb rentals. I would be very grateful of any kind of help.
> 
> ...


I happened across a GPS site while looking for some trails in Germany. Since Germans like to travel to the sun, it's got quite a few trails for the south of Europe. Here's a starter for the Malaga/Benalmadena area. The directions are mainly in German, but you should be able to figure out the directions to the trail head and be able to navigate the trial with a a map from Google Maps.


----------



## ipsion (Aug 31, 2005)

hey! Benalmádena! That´s 10 km from where i live. There´s not too much tracks around here ( new blocks and houses everywhere). But nice tracks if you drive 20-30 around.
The only rental i remember now is William´s bicycles located in Fuengirola , where i live.
Those forums that Castron posted are great, but national forums
Try this one, which is a local:
http://www.mtbmalaga.com/modules.php?name=Forums


----------



## rucho (May 28, 2006)

Hi!

I live in Málaga too. How many time do you spend in Benalmádena? 
Try with www.fonbike.com/maingoma.htm for the rent.
What do you want, singletracks, fieroads,..?
Send me a email if you need more.


----------



## MPI (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi!

Thanks to you all for answers and advices. I wil contact you if I need further help

Greets from Finland 
MPI


----------

